

Hoverbike - ejr
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1524806320/hoverbike

======
jmathai
Curious why such a low target of £30k. They don't allude to it on the
Kickstarter page.

------
sreyaNotfilc
I want...no I need this thing!!

Seriously, this is an amazing invention. The problem is, like most things like
this, regulating it.

